# هل jesus تعني الطبيب



## محمد البيروتي (20 مايو 2010)

هل jesus تعني iatros باليونانية؟


----------



## My Rock (23 مايو 2010)

إسم يسوع تُرجم من العبري الى اليوناني Iesous
هذا الجدول يوضح كيفي الترجمة التي تمت عن طريق نقل الحروف:


----------



## peter88 (23 مايو 2010)

يسوع او عيسى او جيسس او ايسوس....
جاية من كلمة يشوع بالعبري
معناها الله يخلص او الله مخلص...
تري كيف الله يخلص؟!


----------



## MAJI (29 مايو 2010)

اقتباس (هل jesus تعني iatros باليونانية؟ )
اخي محمد انا لا اعرف اليونانية
فهل كلمة iatros معناها طبيب باليونانية ؟
في الحقيقة المسيح هو ايضا طبيب 
روحي ونفسي وجسدي 
وانه جاء للمرضى 
ليشفوا ويتوبوا الى الرب
وشكرا على سؤالك


----------



## The White Knight (29 مايو 2010)

للتوضيح فقط

السيد المسيح له كل المجد طبيب ولكن في المفهوم الإسلامي
ولكن حقيقة هو اعظم من ذلك
الطبيب يعطي دواء يمكن ان يقود الي العلاج
أما الرب يسوع فيعطي شفاء, فهو الشافي كما ورد في الكلمة المقدسة

بشارة معلمنا متي والإصحاح الـ 4

[q-bible]23 وَكَانَ يَسُوعُ يَطُوفُ كُلَّ الْجَلِيلِ يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ وَيَكْرِزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ وَيَشْفِي كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضَعْفٍ فِي الشَّعْبِ.[/q-bible]


----------



## محمد البيروتي (12 يونيو 2010)

شكراً لردودكم جميعاً

سؤال آخر حول الموضوع؟

هل "يسي" ابن داوود له علاقة بالإسم ، أقصد هل أحد العلماء أشار إلى علاقة ما بالإسم.
من نبوءة اشعياء سفر 11


----------



## MAJI (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للاخ 
The White night 
على التوضيح الهام!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
اخي محمد البيروتي 
اذا جاء في الاسلام ان السيد المسيح طبيب
فان السيد المسيح اكثر من طبيب 
واكثر من نبي 
بل هو اله
والاله هو الطبيب الشافي والعالم والخالق وهو البداية والنهاية
وشكرا


----------



## esambraveheart (12 يونيو 2010)

محمد البيروتي قال:


> شكراً لردودكم جميعاً
> 
> سؤال آخر حول الموضوع؟
> 
> ...


*
ما دمت بهذا الجهل المضحك يا زميل فلماذا الفذلكة و انت لا تفقه شيئا في الاصل ؟؟؟؟
داود هو ابن يسي و ليس يسي هو ابن داود..انتبه و لا تضع مغالطات او اخطاء تنم عن انك لا تعلم حتي عن ماذا تسال .​*


----------



## المهندي (20 يونيو 2010)

*جميل و انا ايضا عندي سؤال ملخبطني ؟*

*ما الفرق بين اسم يسوع و اليسوع ؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*مين اليسوع دا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## المهندي (20 يونيو 2010)

اليسوع ده هو :
احد ابناء داوود اسمه بالعبريه اليشوع


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*جبتها منين
اولاد داوود سليمان وناثان
جبت اليشوع دا منين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## المهندي (20 يونيو 2010)

*صموئيل الثاني الاصحاح 5*

* 13 واخذ داود ايضا سراري ونساء من اورشليم بعد مجيئه من حبرون فولد ايضا لداود بنون وبنات.*<A name=ver14>* 14 وهذه اسماء الذين ولدوا له في اورشليم.شموع وشوباب وناثان وسليمان<A name=ver15>15 ويبحار واليشوع ونافج ويافيع*<A name=ver16>* 16 واليشمع واليداع واليفلط*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

*وَأَخَذَ دَاوُدُ أَيْضًا سَرَارِيَ وَنِسَاءً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَعْدَ مَجِيئِهِ مِنْ حَبْرُونَ، فَوُلِدَ أَيْضًا لِدَاوُدَ بَنُونَ وَبَنَاتٌ.*
*14 وَهذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ الَّذِينَ وُلِدُوا لَهُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ: شَمُّوعُ وَشُوبَابُ وَنَاثَانُ وَسُلَيْمَانُ،*
*15 وَيِبْحَارُ وَأَلِيشُوعُ وَنَافَجُ وَيَافِيعُ،
أليشوع
أليشوع
أليشوع
الاتنين بمعنى الرب مخلص ولكن يشوع يهوه يخلص
معنى يشوع فى العبرى
**Word Origin
from Yhvh and yasha
Definition
"the LORD is salvation," Moses' successor, also  the name of a number of Isr*
الرب مخلص او الادق يهوه مخلص
معنى أليشوع
*ايل يخلص 
**Word Origin
from el and yasha
Definition
"God is salvation," a son of David*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يونيو 2010)

تعرف الفرق بين يهوه وايل؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
Word Origin
a prim. root
Definition
God, in pl. gods


*يهوه
Word Origin
from havah
Definition
the proper name of the God of Israel*

*يهوه الاسم الخاص باله اسرائيل
ايل بمعنى اله وتتطلق على اى اله او اله اسرائيل

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يونيو 2010)

> *ما الفرق بين اسم يسوع و اليسوع ؟*


اخي الفاضل

هل يمكن ان تدرج لنا هذا الإسم لأني رأيت لك موضوعا عن " يسوع " و " يشوع " فيه من الأخطاء ما جعلني استاء جدا من فهم طريقة اشتقاق الأسماء والأختصارات وكيفية الربط بين المقاطع المختلفة


----------



## المهندي (20 يونيو 2010)

> هل يمكن ان تدرج لنا هذا الإسم لأني رأيت لك موضوعا عن " يسوع " و " يشوع " فيه من الأخطاء ما جعلني استاء جدا من فهم طريقة اشتقاق الأسماء والأختصارات وكيفية الربط بين المقاطع المختلفة


 
حسنا ممكن توضح اكثر


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> حسنا ممكن توضح اكثر




أوضح اية ؟
كلامي واضح

عايز أشوف الإسم ده ...


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*عاوز تعرف اشتقاق اسم أليشوع ام اسم يشوع ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *عاوز تعرف اشتقاق اسم أليشوع ام اسم يشوع ؟*




هل كلامي مش واضح ؟؟

عايز الإسم الذي هو " اليسوع " من الكتاب المقدس .....


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*اذا ارجع للمشاركه 13*


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

انظر معجم سترونج للكلمات العبريه 
رقم h474


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا

أكمل فكرتك ووضح ماذا تريد ..


----------



## MAJI (21 يونيو 2010)

يا المهندي 
هل تتوقع ان يسوع ممكن ان تضاف له ال التعريف فيصبح اليسوع ؟
مثل اسمك ؟
لايوجد هذا الشئ .
ف ايل والتي تكتب ال لاتعني ال التعريف كما في اللغة العربية
وهناك كثير من الاسماء العبرية تتقدمها ال 
واكثر تشبيه للفكرة بالعربية الاسماء عبد الله ،نصر الله ،حمد الله،شكر الله


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2010)

انت حبى الاول والاخير


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

maji قال:


> يا المهندي
> هل تتوقع ان يسوع ممكن ان تضاف له ال التعريف فيصبح اليسوع ؟
> مثل اسمك ؟
> لايوجد هذا الشئ .
> ...



الألف واللام الموجودان قبل الإسم هنا لا علاقة لهم بأدوات التعريف
ولكن دعوه يكمل فكرته


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*ياعزيزى اسمه
أيل شوع

مش اليشوع وال مش ال تعريف ال هى ايل لقب تعنى اله او الله
ايل يخلص 
اعتقد الموضوع واضح وبسيط
**Word Origin
from el and yasha
Definition
"God is salvation," a son of David

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة
سيبوه يقول كل كلامه عشان نديله حقه وبعد كدة نشوف الفكرة صح ولا خطأ

ممكن يكون ملتبس عليه بعض الأمور فإتركوه يعبر عنها


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

اكمل فكرتي ....

ماشي السؤال هو 

هل اسم أليشوع يعني الله يخلص او أله يخلص  او الله المتضرع ؟ و لماذا ؟

يعني اذا اخترت واحده فقلي لماذا اخترت هذه ؟

حتي تفهم الفكره يامولكا لازم تجاوب مش انا الي اجاوب


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

> هل اسم أليشوع يعني الله يخلص او أله يخلص  او الله المتضرع ؟ و لماذا ؟




أولا : خطأ كتابته " أليشوع " بل هو " إليشوع " والأصح والأصح " إيل يشوع " 
ثانيا : " معنى " يشوع " الله يخلص " ( يهوه شُع )
ثالثا : " إيل " تعني قوة فيكون المصطلح العام " الله القوي يخلص " او " قوة الله تخلص "


إلى الآن لم اجد اي كلام اعلق عليه !!!

بل تشتيت للموضوع الرئيسي !!!

فين فكرتك اللي بتتكلم فيها !!؟؟؟؟؟




> حتي تفهم الفكره يامولكا لازم تجاوب مش انا الي اجاوب



يا حبيبي اعرض فكرتك عن طريق انك تقول انا وجدت كذا وكذا والديل هو كذا وكذا كما يذكر المصدر كذا وكذا وعليه فأن النتيجة هى كذا كذا كذا


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*حسنا سأقوم بعرض الركائز الاساسيه المعتمد عليها بحثي الخاص الذي سأثبت به بأذن الله تعالي ان اسم يسوع لا يعني يهوه يخلص او الله يخلص علي ضوء الكتاب المقدس *

*سأقوم بعرض اولي هذه الركائز بعد قليل بأذن الله *

*وهي *

*أسم أليشوع بين الخلاص و التضرع *

** ملاحظه هذه بحث جديد و ليس بحثي المنشور حول نفس النقطه و أستغرق حوالي الاربعه اشهر *


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*الركيزه الاولي : أسم أليشوع بين التضرع و الخلاص *

*أ-*
*صموئيل الثاني الاصحاح 5 العدد 15 :*
*וְיִבְחָר וֶאֱלִישׁוּעַ, וְנֶפֶג וְיָפִיעַ*

*معجم سترونج للكلمات العبريه :*
*تحت رقم 474 *

*H474** 'Eliyshuwa` el-ee-shoo'-ah*
*from H410 and H7769;*
*God of supplication (or of riches); Elishua, the son of King David:--Elishua.*

*نري في المعجم ان الاسم مشتق من كلا من *
*410 و 7769*

*معجم سترونج للكلمات العبريه *
*تحت رقم 410 *
*H410** 'el ale*
*shortened from H352;*
*strength; as adjective, mighty; especially the Almighty (but used also of any *
*deity):--God (god), X goodly, X great, idol, might(-y one), power, strong. *
*Compare names in "-el*

*أل و هي مختصره من 352 *

*معجم سترونج للكلمات العبريه *
*تحت رقم H352*
*التي هي ايل و تعني قوه او اله او الله .... الخ *
*يعني الشق الاول لا خلاف عليه اذا اردتم قول اله او الله او ايل فهذا ليست نقطه الخلاف في الاصل *

*من هنا تبدأ المشكله الحقيقه :*

*معجم سترونج للكلمات العبريه *

*تحت رقم H7769*
** تذكروا هذا الرقم جيدا فهو المشكله الحقيقه *

*H7769** shuwa` shoo'-ah*
*from H7768;*
*a halloo:--cry, riches.*
*شوع من 7768 *
*و تعني يتضرع يبكي يكنز او غني *

*لاحظنا معني أسم أليشوع و مين اين جاء و ما معناه خيث ان الاسم يعني حسب معجم سترونج للكلمات العبريه يعني الله الغني و اظن ان بعض المواقع المسيحيه تترجمه الي الله المتضرع او الاله المتضرع *

*و لكن ماذا عن قاموس  الكتاب المقدس ماذا تقول :*

*قاموس الكتاب المقدس*

*شرح كلمة*

*أَلِيشُوع*


اسم عبري معناه "الله خلاص" وهو ابن داود وقد ولد في أورشليم (2 صم 5: 15 و1 أخبار 14: 5). وقد ورد في سجل أسماء أبناء داود اسم اليشامع مقابل اسم اليشوع (1 أخبار 3: 6) وربما هذان اسمان لشخص واحد. وقد ورد الاسم في هذا العدد في بعض المخطوطات العبرية واليونانية "اليشوع" مما يرَجح أنه نفس الشخص

في النقطه ب و ج سأشرح علي ماذا اعتمد كلا من القاموسين و ايهما هو الصحيح 

اترك الفرصه للزميل مولكا ولي الاعضاء الافاضل لمراجعه كلامي قبل تكمله النقاط ب و ج من الركيزه الاولي في بحثي .

 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

> *الركيزه الاولي : أسم أليشوع بين التضرع و الخلاص *



من اين اتيت عزيزي الفاضل بأن الإسم هو " أليشوع " وليس " إليشوع " ؟؟
ده اول سؤال لك


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*حسنا *
*من ترجمه سميث فاندايك *

*15 وَيِبْحَارُ وَأَلِيشُوعُ وَنَافَجُ وَيَافِيعُ 
*
*من كتاب الحياه *

*15 ويبحار وأليشوع ونافج ويافيع*

*من الاخبار الساره*

*15 وبيحار وأليشوع ونافج ويافيع *

*من اليسوعيه *

*15 ودبحار وأليشوع ونافج ويافيع،*

*وهذه تجدها في منتدي اسمه منتدي الكنيسه العربيه*

*من قاموس الكتاب المقدس من موقع تكلا موقع مسيحي *
*تحت أسم أليشوع *


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*الموسوعه العربيه المسيحيه الالكترونيه *

*أليشوع
الله خلاص. أحد أبناء داود (2صم 5 : 15؛ 1أخ 14 :5). في 1 أخ 3 :6 نقرأ اليشامع والصحيح أليشوع.
*


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*علي العموم زميل مولكا كما تحب ان تنطقها *

*أليشوع أو إليشوع *

*فالتركيز سيكون في الشق الثاني شوع و ليس في الشق الاول *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*عزيزى الكلمة الورادة فى سفر صموئيل الاول 
**Word Origin
from el and yasha
Definition
"God is salvation," a son of David*
*مكونة من شقين 
**Word Origin
a prim. root
Definition
God, in pl. gods*
*وتحمل رقم 410 والى هذا صحيحا*
*نشوف الشق التانى المشكلة بالنسبالك*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

> *من هنا تبدأ المشكله الحقيقه :*
> 
> *معجم سترونج للكلمات العبريه *
> 
> ...


*وهذا هو الشق التانى للكلمة تحمل رقم 3467
*Word Origin*
a prim. root
Definition
to deliver
NASB Word  Usage
avenged (1), avenging (2), brought salvation (2), deliver (27),  delivered (8), deliverer (3), deliverers (1), deliverers who delivered (1),  delivers (2), endowed with salvation (1), gained the victory (1), help (9),  helped (5), preserve (1), safe (1), save (85), saved (33), saves (5), savior  (13), surely will not save (1), victorious (1*).


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*ممكن حضرتك تتاكد من هنا
http://strongsnumbers.com/hebrew/474.htm

*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*ودا نص الكلام الوارد فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس
**أَلِيشُوع
 اسم عبري معناه ((الله خلاص)) وهو ابن داود وقد ولد في أورشليم (2 صم 5: 15 و1 أخبار 14: 5). وقد ورد في سجل أسماء أبناء داود اسم اليشامع مقابل اسم اليشوع (1 أخبار 3: 6) وربما هذان اسمان لشخص واحد. وقد ورد الاسم في هذا العدد في بعض المخطوطات العبرية واليونانية ((اليشوع)) مما يرَجح أنه نفس الشخص. *
http://www.albishara.org/dictionary...9PQ..&libro=ff4d5fbbafdf976c1fdc032e3bde78de5
*ماوجه الاعتراض*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*يمكنك التاكد من نطق الكلمة انها ايل يشوع من هنا
**el-ee-shoo'-ah*
http://biblos.com/2_samuel/5-15.htm
*
Ibhar, Elishua, Elpelet,**New Living Translation (©2007)
Ibhar, Elishua, Elpelet,*
*English Standard Version (©2001)
Ibhar, Elishua, Elpelet,*
*New American Standard Bible (©1995)
Ibhar, Elishua, Elpelet,*
*GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
Ibhar, Elishua, Elpelet,*
*King James Bible
And Ibhar, and Elishua, and Elpalet,*
*American King James Version
And Ibhar, and Elishua, and Elpalet,*
*American Standard Version
and Ibhar, and Elishua, and Elpelet,*
*Bible in Basic English
And Ibhar and Elishua and Elpelet*
*Douay-Rheims Bible
Jebahar, and Elisua, and Eliphalet, *
*Darby Bible Translation
and Ibhar, and Elishua, and Elpelet,*
*English Revised Version
and Ibhar, and Elishua, and Elpelet;*
*Webster's Bible Translation
And Ibhar, and Elishua, and Elpalet,*
*World English Bible
and Ibhar, and Elishua, and Elpelet,*
*Young's Literal Translation
 and Ibhar, and Elishua, and Elpalet
**
*


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا شمس الحق 

ستعرف اين المشكله 

اليك هذه 

الموسوعه المسيحيه العربيه 

H474 
אלישׁוּע ('ĕlîyshûa‛) 
_el-ee-shoo'-ah_ 
From H410 and H7769; _God of supplication_ (or _of riches_);
_{Elishua}_ a son of King *David:* - Elishua. 

http://www.albishara.org/strong.php?op=bnJvPVNEUTNOQS4uJmhlYj1kSEoxWlEuLg..

*Bible Strong Number*

Strong Number[*H0474*]
Transliterated: 'Eliyshuwa` 
Phonetic: el-ee-shoo'-ah 

Text: from H0410 and H7769; God of supplication (or of riches); Elishua, the son of King David: 
KJV --Elishua. 


This word was found 2 times in the Old Testament KJV Bible. 
2 Samuel 5:15 |1 Chronicles 14:5 | 


http://www.ecfck.com/ecfck/bible/sn/1/H0474

انظر انا قلت لك انها من *7769*  و انت قلت *3467*

*انتظر لسه نحن في البدايه خالص اي لم ندخل في العمق بعد بين الخلاص و التضرع فرق كبير ستلاحظه خلال النقاش *

*علي فكره انا اعرف كلا من القواميس علي ماذا اعتمد وهذا سيتضح في النقطه ب و ج علي التوالي *


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*لا يهمني كثيرا الشق الاول و اصلا مهما قلت عن الشق الاول فأنا لست بمعترض عليه اصلا ولا هو أصل النقاش بل النقاش في الشق الثاني *

*7769 و 3467 أصل المشكله* 

*يعني لا تركز كثيرا علي الشق الاول و أي شئ تقوله عن الشق الاول فلن أعترض عليه لانه لا يهمني في الاساس*


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*في النهايه او في الخلاصه هل أسم يسوع يعني يهوه يخلص أو يهوه يتضرع و كل الكلام سيدور حول هذه النقطه ايهما الاصح قولا *

*هل يسوع تعني يهوه يخلص*
*أو أن يسوع يعني يهوه يتضرع *

*أستأذنكم لقاءنا في المساء*


----------



## MAJI (21 يونيو 2010)

يا اخ المهندي
كل مسيحيي العالم 
ومنذ البدء يعرفون 
ان يسوع هو المخلص
هو الاله الذي تجسد ليخلص البشر
ومهما كان بحثك 
لن يغير هذه الحقيقة
وشكرا


----------



## antonius (21 يونيو 2010)

هههههه يهوة يتضرع لمن؟؟  
تسجيل متابعة...


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*لما نخلص الاول المعنى اللغوى لهذا الاسم
من مخطوطة اليبو
ودا نصها 
http://ale.hebrewtanakh.com/2_samuel/5.htm
صورتها 

http://aleppocodex.org/newsite/index.html
وبيوضح كلمة ايل يشوع
**Elishua*

*Meaning: God his salvation*
*a son of David, 2 Sam. 5:15*
*مانت انت تتكلم عنه هو اليشامع ودا يذكر انه اسم اخر ل ايل يشوع
انت عايز تتكلم عن اى اسم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*مانت تقصده ليس مانحن فى صدده الان هو اسم اخر لنفس الشخص
**Elishama*

*Meaning: whom God hears*

http://www.christiananswers.net/dictionary/elishua.html


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*يشوع حسب جميع المجامع وحتى الموسوعة العربية اتفقوا انه يهوه يشوع
يهوه يخلص
**Word Origin
from Yhvh and yasha
Definition
"the LORD is salvation," Moses' successor, also the name of a number of Isr.
NASB Word Usage
Jeshua (28), Joshua (219).*


H3091* 
יהושׁע    יהושׁוּע (yehôshûa‛  yehôshûa‛) 
{yeh-ho-shoo'-ah} yeh-ho-shoo'-ah
From * *H3068 and **H3467; Jehovah-saved;
Jehoshua (that {is} {Joshua}) the Jewish leader: - {Jehoshua} {Jehoshuah} Joshua. Compare { **H1954} **H3442.
http://www.albishara.org/strong.php?op=bnJvPVNETXdPVEUuJmhlYj1kSEoxWlEuLg..
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

> هههههه يهوة يتضرع لمن؟؟
> تسجيل متابعة...


*لا معلش هو خانه التعبير المعنى 
whom god hears
الله يسمعهم
لنكمل الباقى بالمساء 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*صورتها من مخطوطة البيو
**15 טו ויבחר ואלישוע ונפג ויפיע*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

عزيزي
قرأت كل ما كتبت في الصفحة السابقة ولم اجد دليلا واحدا انه أليشوع
فالمصادر لابد ان تكون عبرية وليست عربية
مهما كانت !
وعليه فأنا منتظر الإجابة على نفس السؤال لان ببساطة هذا الموضوع كله كل ما فيه هو هذا السؤال
اما موضوع يشوع فأنا اعرف خطأك وللأسف ولحسن الحظ فإن الأستاذ ماران آثا عندما حاورك في تلك النقطة فإنه لم يذكر لك الخطأ الأساسي وبصراحة لا اعلم لماذا ولكنه خطأ عندما ستعلمه لا اعرف ماذا سيكون شعورك تجاه بحثك الذي استغرق اربع شهور 

حسنا عموما سنتفق اتفاقا عليما ان الكلمة تنطق " إليشوع "


وسؤالي الثاني لك

من كم مقطع تتكون تلك الكلمة وما هم  ؟؟
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *في النهايه او في الخلاصه هل أسم يسوع يعني يهوه يخلص أو يهوه يتضرع و كل الكلام سيدور حول هذه النقطه ايهما الاصح قولا *
> 
> *هل يسوع تعني يهوه يخلص*
> *أو أن يسوع يعني يهوه يتضرع *
> ...



اذا هو نفس بحثك الأول ولكنك ستخطيء نفس الخطأ الذي لم يذكره لك ماران آثا 

والمشكلة الآن طالما ان الـ " إلــ " لا يهمك وفقط الذي يهمك هو " يشوع او يسوع فلماذا بعدت عن الإسم هذا ؟؟؟

هذا ثاني خطأ في بداية بحثك

اذ ان الإسم " يسوع " هو تمييز عن " يشوع " فكل ما قلت خطأ لانك اساسا لم تبدأ من المصدر الصحيح فكل بحثك اصبح خاطيء بداية من هنا !!!!!!

عندما تبدأ نريدك ان تتكلم عن " يشوع " .....


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

الخطأ الثالث إلى الآن ونحن مازلنا لم نبدأ عو ان الإسم هذا يكتب " *Elishua* " وليس يشووووووووووووووع


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

طلبي الثالث منك عزيزي
ان تأتي لي بمرجع لغوي يقول ان " يشوع " ليست معناها " يهوه يخلص " ( او الله يخلص طبعا !! )


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 يونيو 2010)

فى كلمتين قريبين من بعض​יֵשׁוַּע *Yeshuwa يشوع .. يخلص رقم 3442*
שׁוַּע *shuwa`شوع .. يبكى ويتضرع رقم 7769*

*علشان نعرف معنى الاسم لازم نحلل الكلمات الموجودة .*

نيجى للايات .. 
*(2Sam 5:15)* وَيِبْحَارُ وَأَلِيشُوعُ وَنَافَجُ وَيَافِيعُ، 
*(1Chr 14:5) *وَيِبْحَارُ وَأَلِيشُوعُ وَأَلِفَالَطُ 

واصلها عبريا .. ​
אֱלִישׁוַּע *'Eliyshuwa` *
1- اول جزء هو *.. *אֱלִ ( ايل ) يعنى الله
2- ثانى جزء هو .. ישׁוַּע ( يشوع ) وتعنى يخلص 
المعنى الكلى = الله يخلص .


هل عرفت بقى المشكلة كانت فين ؟؟
المشكلة هنا ..
كلمة اليشوع אֱלִישׁוַּע 
تمت تجزئة الكلمة بشكل مختلف على جزئين ( אֱלִי) اى الهى .. و ( שׁוַּע ) شوع تعنى يبكى .

اذن سبب الاختلاف هو فى تقسيم الاسم .


ومع ذلك اتركك مع قواميس فسرت الاسم بالمعنى الصحيح .

قاموس ايستون 
God his salvation, a son of David, 2Sa 5:15 = Elishama, 1Ch 3:6.​
قاموس هيتشكوك ​God is my salvation ​قاموس سميث​
*Elish'ua.
*_(God is my salvation)._ One of David's sons, born after his settlement in Jerusalem. 2Sa 5:15; 1Ch 14:5. (B.C. 1044).​قاموس الكتاب المقدس العربى
اسم عبري معناه ((الله خلاص)) وهو ابن داود وقد ولد في أورشليم (2 صم 5: 15 و1 أخبار 14: 5). وقد ورد في سجل أسماء أبناء داود اسم اليشامع مقابل اسم اليشوع (1 أخبار 3: 6) وربما هذان اسمان لشخص واحد. وقد ورد الاسم في هذا العدد في بعض المخطوطات العبرية واليونانية ((اليشوع)) مما يرَجح أنه نفس الشخص. ​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## Eva Maria (21 يونيو 2010)

*



			الموسوعه المسيحيه العربيه 

H474 
אלישׁוּע ('ĕlîyshûa‛) 
el-ee-shoo'-ah 
From H410 and H7769; God of supplication (or of riches);
{Elishua} a son of King David: - Elishua. 

http://www.albishara.org/strong.php?op=bnJvPVNEUTNOQS4uJmhlYj1kSEoxWlEuLg..

Bible Strong Number

Strong Number[H0474]
Transliterated: 'Eliyshuwa` 
Phonetic: el-ee-shoo'-ah 

Text: from H0410 and H7769; God of supplication (or of riches); Elishua, the son of King David: 
KJV --Elishua. 


This word was found 2 times in the Old Testament KJV Bible. 
2 Samuel 5:15 |1 Chronicles 14:5 | 


http://www.ecfck.com/ecfck/bible/sn/1/H0474

انظر انا قلت لك انها من 7769 و انت قلت 3467

انتظر لسه نحن في البدايه خالص اي لم ندخل في العمق بعد بين الخلاص و التضرع فرق كبير ستلاحظه خلال النقاش 

علي فكره انا اعرف كلا من القواميس علي ماذا اعتمد وهذا سيتضح في النقطه ب و ج علي التوالي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



بداية يا زميل عليك ان تعرف ان تركيب الاسماء ليس بهذه البساطة, فليس بهذه البساطة تقرر بنفسك معنى الاسم اعتماداً على محاولتك لأستخراج معنى الشق الثاني من قاموس لنفسك. بل كان عليك ان تدرس ما قاله علماء اللغة والذين فعلاً تطرقوا الى معنى الكلمة التي استخرجتها ولكن ليس بهذا الشكل ولا بهذه الطريقة يخدم المعنى الكلي لتركيب الاسم. تركيب الاسماء عملية معقدة جداً وتخضع لعوامل كثيرة, فان لم يكن تخصصك اكاديمياً في هذا المجال, فلن تكون مؤهلاً لأستنتاج عشوائي لأي أسم, فما بالك لاسم تاريخي ومقدس مثل أسم رب المجد ؟

بداية, لنستوضح آية من الكتاب المقدس :


إنجيل متى 1: 21
 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 

متى كان رجلاً عبريا, عرف العبرية وتكلم بها بل وكتبها. والواضح انه يعلم معنى الكلمة. ولم نسمع أحد من اليهود من اعترض على هذه النقطة. والغريب انه بعد اكثر من الفي عام يأتي لنا زميل مسلم  متكلم للغة العربية ليحاول الاعتراض على معنى الكلمة. 

لا أرفض النقاش بهذا, لكن اليس الامر غريباً بعض الشيء ؟

على أي حال, القواميس المسيحية تمتلىء بترجمة اسم يسوع الى يهوة المخلص وغالبا لا جدال بهذا. وليس بالقواميس المسيحية فقط بل اللغوية الصرفة والمحايدة والتي لا هدف لها في أثبات شيء, على سبيل المثال :

 יְהוֹשֻׁעַ (Yĕhōšuă‘, Joshua) or Hebrew-Aramaic יֵשׁוּעַ (Yēšûă‘), meaning "Yahweh delivers (or rescues)".
Brown Driver Brigges Hebrew and English Lexicon; Hendrickson Publishers 1996 


الان نأتي الى النقطة التي أثارها الزميل, والتي يدعي فيها بان شوع تعني يتضرع




			انتظر لسه نحن في البدايه خالص اي لم ندخل في العمق بعد بين الخلاص و التضرع فرق كبير ستلاحظه خلال النقاش
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وبهذا الصدد لنستوضح هذا النص الذي سيفسر الفكر الخاطىء لدى زميلنا المسلم :

The name Yehoshua has the form of a compound of "Yeho-" and "shua": Yeho- יְהוֹ is another form of יָהו Yahu, a theophoric element standing for the personal name of God YHWH, and שׁוּוֹשֻׁעַ shua‘ is a noun meaning a saving cry",[8][9][10] that is to say, a shout given when in need of rescue. Together, the name would then literally mean, "God is a saving-cry".
A Concise Hebrew and Aramaic Lexicon of the Old Testament 
على كل ترجمتك للتضرع مغلوطة و المعنى الدقيق هو البكاء المنقذ, وليس التضرع :

يعني بالتفصيل الممل :
كلمة شوع ممكن ان تكون البكاء المنقذ لو كانت في صيغة الاسم فقط, لذلك المعنى الحرفي ليشوع سيكون اللة منقذ البكاء


ولا يمكن أبداً ان تكون الله يتضرع, لأنه اولا معنى الكلمة الدقيق هو البكاء المنقذ وليس التضرع, وثانيا لان الكلمة لا بد ان تكون في صيفة أسم. يعني لو ترجمتها بهذه الطريقة ستكون الله تضرع قد يكون في حالة واحدة فقط وهي عندما تكون الكلمة بصيغة الاسم.

وبعدين يا زميل, على فرض صحة تفسيرك بان الله يتضرع, لا يمس المسيحية بشيء. لأن المسيح ربنا صلى وعلمنا الصلاة والتضرع 

إنجيل لوقا 6: 12
 وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ خَرَجَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لِيُصَلِّيَ. وَقَضَى اللَّيْلَ كُلَّهُ فِي الصَّلاَةِ للهِ. 
فلا اعرف ماذا تريد بأثباتك المغلوط هذا ؟ 


بالمناسبة, عندما عاينت المصادر الاولى التي تطرقت الى المعنى الذي احضرته. وجدتها قواميس تتعلق بتفسير التلمود. وما أدراك ما التلمود ؟؟!!!

مثل هذا Dictionary of the Talmud reprinted 

فعلاً مشكلة عندما يتم محاولة تفسير الخرافات والخزعبلات بطرق اكاديمية

بينما القواميس المسيحية التي أتيت بها تحاول قدر الامكان الوصول الى مصادر مختلفة للأسم, لكنها تخطىء احينا, بنقلها عن قواميس تلمودية هنا وهناك

على كلن في مداخلتي القادمة سأبين ما تقوله القواميس العبرية. وسأجمع قدر الامكان معاني قواميس مسيحية, وانجليزية لغوية صرفة. فليس لانك وجدت بالصدفة كام قاموس يدعي ما تقوله ( مع انه لا يضر أن يكون الرب منقذ للبكاء ولا يشكل خطرأ على المسيحية كما تعتقد وكما حاولت ان تشكل الاسم حسب هواك) فهذا يعني ان هذا المعنى الاساسي والمعترف به.

يتبع*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

> فى كلمتين قريبين من  بعض​יֵשׁוַּע *yeshuwa يشوع .. يخلص رقم 3442*
> שׁוַּע *shuwa`شوع .. يبكى ويتضرع رقم 7769*



هذا هو الخطأ التالي له والذي كنت انتظره ولكنك سبقتني وهو الخطأ الذي نبه إليه الأستاذ ماران آثا في حوار معه في نفس ذات النقطة



> واصلها عبريا ..
> אֱלִישׁוַּע*'eliyshuwa`*
> 1- اول جزء هو *.. *אֱלִ ( ايل ) يعنى الله
> 2-  ثانى جزء هو .. ישׁוַּע ( يشوع ) وتعنى يخلص
> المعنى الكلى = الله  يخلص .



وده الخطأ الأول اللي اخطأ فيه بتنحيه عن اسم الله " إيل " 



> تمت تجزئة الكلمة  بشكل مختلف على جزئين ( אֱלִי) اى الهى .. و ( שׁוַּע ) شوع تعنى يبكى .



الخطأ الكبير والذي لا يعرفه إلى الآن والذي سوف يسقط فيه اثناء المناقشة هو انه أخذ هذا الجزء الثاني cut وسيبحث عن افعال بها نفس الجزء ده وقبلها ويقول ان يشوع تعني ( يهوه يبكي ) او يهوه يتضرع او او او

اي على مثال اية

كملة " فلسطين " الجزء الأحمر منها هاياخده ويحطه في كلمة تانية ويوازي المقطع ده زي " يهوطين " ويقول لك ان " يهو " دي اختصار " يهوه " اي " الله " و " طين " دي معناها التراب المبلل المتسخ فيكون المعنى " يهوه الطين المبلل ومن هنا سيستنتج اننا حرفنا كلمة يشوع من الله يبكي ويتضرع الى الله يخلص لننسبها الى المسيح و و و  و و و  وبكدة يبقى بحث علمي !!!


وهاتشوفوا بعينيكم لو استمر في المناقشة دي



الكتاب المقدس صريح وواضح اشد من الشمس في خدرها حيث قال :

*إنجيل متى 1: 21
 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ  شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*بعض من ردود الاستاذ ماران على نفس الموضوع الذى وصل لحالة الملل*
* أسم (  شوع - שׁוּעַ ) : أسم سامي معناه " غني " وهو أسم لشخص كنعاني ابنته اخذها يهوذا  زوجة له واولاده منها عيرا واونان وشيلة ( تك 38 : 2 و 12 و 1 اخبار 2 : 3 )  .

(  وَنَظَرَ يَهُوذَا هُنَاكَ ابْنَةَ رَجُلٍ كَنْعَانِيٍّ اسْمُهُ شُوعٌ  فَأَخَذَهَا وَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا.) تك 38 : 2 





أنا  أدعوك ياعزيزي إلى أن تستخدم هذا الرابط فى بحثك فهو سوف يفيدك كثيراً ولن تحتاج  إلى أن تسأل 

http://www.godrules.net/library/hebrewgreek/inter.htm

أنظر  ياعزيزي إلى حيث الكلمة التي أظللها لك ومشير عليها بسهم إذا قمت بفتح الرابط وفتحت  السفر والعدد وضغط على الكلمة بالفأرة سوف يأتيك تقرير عن مدلول الكلمة وطبيعتها  سواء كانت أسم أو فعل ، بالنسبة لأسم شوع الذى نحن بصدده الأن أنظر ماذا  يقول 







​فعل " شُع - ֹשִׁיעַ"وهو فعل عبري  بمعنى" يخلص - יוֹשִׁיעַ" وهو فعل وليس أسم .

هذا بلاضافة إلى أن  ( شُع -  ֹשִׁיעַ ) لا تأتي وحدها يجب أن تكون مقترنه ب ( يهوه )  وفى هذه الحالة تصبح أسم مثل أسم ( يهوشع )، أو تأتي فى  مصدرها الصحيح للفعل ( يخلص -  יוֹשִׁיעַ ) وفى هذه الحالة تكون  فعل ( verb ) وليس أسم .  وترجمتها فى الأنجليزية ( save ) بمعنى يخلص والذي يشتق  منها أسم ( saviour ) بمعنى  مُخَلص.

--------------​يا أخي الكريم أتمنى أن تستخدم على الأقل أى  قاموس من تلك القواميس التى متوافرة على الأنترنت لترى الفرق بينه  الكلمتين : أسم ( شوع - שׁוּעַ ) ، والفعل [  يخلص - יוֹשִׁיעַ ]  
وأنظر جيداً  ياعزيزي بين الكلميتن لترى أم الفرق بين الكلمتين أسم ( شوع -  שׁוּעַ  )
و " شُع -ֹשִׁיעַ"وهو فعل عبري بمعنى "  يخلص -  יוֹשִׁיעַ" هذا  بلأضافة إلى أنه لا يوجد فعل أسمه فعل ( شُوعٌ ) .

ياعزيزي لا يوجد أمة من  الأمم تسمي الأشخاص بأفعال فما بالك باليهود ؟!!!
ياعزيزي حرف واحد فى الكلمة  يحول الكلمة من أسم إلى فعل والعكس صحيح 
على سبيل المثال فى اللغة العربية أسم (مخلص )  والفعل ( يخلص ) ، ( محمد)  والفعل ( يحمد )  .

أتمنى أن تكون الفكرة قد وصلتك ياعزيزي​*​
*




*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*رقم 7770 :  وهو الأسم ( شوع - שׁוּע ) سفر التكوين 38 : 2 وقد سبق ووضعته لك الأية . فلا داعي  للتكرار .


رقم 7768 : وهي فعل ( يصرخ أو يبكي بصوت عالى -  אשׁוע ) كما فى سفر ايوب 30 :  20 ( إِلَيْكَ أَصْرُخُ فَمَا تَسْتَجِيبُ لِي. أَقُومُ فَمَا تَنْتَبِهُ  إِلَيَّ.)










http://www.godrules.net/library/hebr...interjob30.htm


* رقم 7769 : تعني ( الثروة - שׁועך ) كما فى ايوب 36 : 19 " هَلْ يَعْتَبِرُ  غِنَاكَ؟ لاَ التِّبْرَ وَلاَ جَمِيعَ قُوَى الثَّرْوَةِ!."  

* *

*​ *

*​*



*
*
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*أنظر معى الآية فى سفر  أيوب 30 : 24 
هنا جاءت بمعنى مساعدة أو بكاء بغرض المساعدة والاستغاثة  وهو ( a noun Masculine ) أنون مسكولين يعنى أسم  مذكر ياعزيزي وليس فعل فلا يوجد فعل أسمه فعل مذكر .... وهى مشتقة من الفعل ( يصرخ  - אשׁוע ) الذى جاء فى العدد 20 من نفس السفر  والاصحاح ذاك الفعل رقم 7768 الذى سبق وان وضحته  .
* *




*​*
**والفرق بين هذا الأسم ( שׁוע ) رقم H7769 ( ايوب 30 : 24 ) وبين الأسم ( שׁוע )  رقم H7770 سفر التكوين 38 : 2 *​*
**




*​*
**أسم ( شوع -  שׁוע ) هو  أسم تام ( نيم ) ، بينما فى سفر ايوب هو  أسم فعل أي أسم مشتق من فعل .  *​*

على كل حال  ياعزيزي فى جميع حالات نتفق أنا وأنت أن ( شوع - שׁוּעַ ) تختلف  عن الفعل ( شُع - שִׁיעַ ) يخلص  . وهذا هو المطلوب إثباته .*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

للمرة الرابعة نقول أن أسم  يسوع ( Jesus ) بلأنجليزية هو من أسم ( يسوس ) باليونانية الذى هو ( يشوع )  بالعبرية الذى هو أختصار أسم ( يهوشع ) والذى يعني ( يهوه يخلص )  .













( هذِهِ أَسْمَاءُ الرِّجَالِ الَّذِينَ  أَرْسَلَهُمْ مُوسَى لِيَتَجَسَّسُوا الأَرْضَ. وَدَعَا مُوسَى هُوشَعَ بْنَ  نُونَ «يَشُوعَ». ) العدد 13: 16


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يونيو 2010)

*دا كان بعض ردود ماران اثا على نفس الموضوع الممل ياريت تقراه بالراحة وهتعرف ان استناجاتك كلها غلط فى غلط *


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

Let us look to the circumstances under which the Son of God entered into this lower world, till we learn to despise the vain honours of this world, when compared with piety and holiness. The mystery of Christ’s becoming man is to be adored, not curiously inquired into. It was so ordered that Christ should partake of our nature, yet that he should be pure from the defilement of original sin, which has been communicated to all the race of Adam. Observe, it is the thoughtful, not the unthinking, whom God will guide. God’s time to come with instruction to his people, is when they are at a loss. Divine comforts most delight the soul when under the pressure of perplexed thoughts. Joseph is told that Mary should bring forth the Saviour of the world. He was to call his name Jesus, a Saviour. Jesus is the same name with Joshua. And the reason of that name is clear, for those whom Christ saves, he saves from their sins; from the guilt of sin by the merit of his death, and from the power of sin by the Spirit of his grace. In saving them from sin, he saves them from wrath and the curse, and all misery, here and hereafter. Christ came to save his people, not in their sins, but from their sins; and so to redeem them from among men, to himself, who is separate from sinners. Joseph did as the angel of the Lord had bidden him, speedily, without delay, and cheerfully, without dispute. By applying the general rules of the written word, we should in all the steps of our lives, particularly the great turns of them, take direction from God, and we shall find this safe and comfortable.​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1 


​


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*والغريب انه بعد اكثر من الفي عام يأتي لنا زميل مسلم متكلم للغة العربية ليحاول الاعتراض على معنى الكلمة.........!!!*

*معني اي كلمه ايفا ماريا ؟*
*هل ستقولين في النهايه ان المعني الحرفي لي اسم يشوع هو الله يبكي و ينقذ اي الله يتضرع ؟؟؟*
*ام ستقولين ان معني اسم يشوع هو الله يخلص لكن حرفيا يعني الله يتضرع؟؟؟*

*المهم أقتبس من كلامك هذه الجمله و لن اعلق فعليا الا حينما تنتهين من كلامك *

*



يعني بالتفصيل الممل :
كلمة شوع ممكن ان تكون البكاء المنقذ لو كانت في صيغة الاسم فقط, لذلك المعنى الحرفي ليشوع سيكون اللة منقذ البكاء


ولا يمكن أبداً ان تكون الله يتضرع, لأنه اولا معنى الكلمة الدقيق هو البكاء المنقذ وليس التضرع, وثانيا لان الكلمة لا بد ان تكون في صيفة أسم. يعني لو ترجمتها بهذه الطريقة ستكون الله تضرع قد يكون في حالة واحدة فقط وهي عندما تكون الكلمة بصيغة الاسم.

وبعدين يا زميل, على فرض صحة تفسيرك بان الله يتضرع, لا يمس المسيحية بشيء. لأن المسيح ربنا صلى وعلمنا الصلاة والتضرع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لا تعليق الا حينما تنهين كلامك *


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*شمس الحق أرجو منك أن تنتظر قليلا فعلا اريد من ايفا ماريا ان تكمل مداخلاتها *

*علي فكره انا احترم جدا الزميل ماران اثا لكن لم اكمل الموضوع معه و مع احترامي الشديد له الموضوع معه أستطيع ان انهيه في سطر واحد بس انا منتظر الزميله ماريا ان تكمل مداخلاتها *

*بس انتظر و مداخلاتك كلها في صالحي علي فكره ...*


----------



## Eva Maria (21 يونيو 2010)

*



			معني اي كلمه ايفا ماريا ؟
هل ستقولين في النهايه ان المعني الحرفي لي اسم يشوع هو الله يبكي و ينقذ اي الله يتضرع ؟؟؟
ام ستقولين ان معني اسم يشوع هو الله يخلص لكن حرفيا يعني الله يتضرع؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هل هذا ما فهمته من مداخلتي بعد طول عناء ؟

لا لم أقل هذا 

يشوع هي الله يخلص حرفيا ومعنويا

لكن أردت أن اناقشك بما اتيت به, وبمنطقك

لكن حتى بهذا لم تفهم شيئاً

في الواقع لقد خيبت ظني بمستوى ردك 



اعد قراءة ردي جيداً ولترد على كل نقطة  فيه
ولا تقتطع من الرد شيئاً, لان ردي يكمل بعضه, وأوضحت فيه ان يشوع معناها الوهيم يخلص

فلماذا هذه المحاولات البائسة ؟


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

*DICCIONARIO DE HEBREO BIBLICO*​* 
**




*​


----------



## Eva Maria (21 يونيو 2010)

*



			ولا يمكن أبداً ان تكون الله يتضرع, لأنه اولا معنى الكلمة الدقيق هو البكاء المنقذ وليس التضرع, وثانيا لان الكلمة لا بد ان تكون في صيفة أسم. يعني لو ترجمتها بهذه الطريقة ستكون الله تضرع قد يكون في حالة واحدة فقط وهي عندما تكون الكلمة بصيغة الاسم.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


معنى الكلمة الدقيق حسب هذه الترجمة التي اتيت بها, وليس ما أعترف به 


رحمتك يا ربي 

وفر محاولاتك اليائسة, هذا ليس بحوار, بل تصيد لما هو غير مقصود أنما يفهم من سياق الكلام*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

*A Concise Dictionary of the Words in the Greek  Testament and The Hebrew Bible: 3442

**



*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يونيو 2010)

The new Strong's dictionary of Hebrew and Greek  words: Yêshûwa˓  יֵשׁוּעַ





​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (21 يونيو 2010)

فى ردود كتير اتكتبت وكلها تصب فى نفس المفهوم .. خد وقت ومتتسرعش فى الاجابة 

ربنا معاك .


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

حسنا ايفا ماريا 

اريد ان استوضح امرا واحد منك لو سمحت قبل ان ارد علي كل ماقيل من جميع الاعضاء 

*يشوع هي الله يخلص حرفيا ومعنويا*

*هل تقصدين بأن اسم يشوع لا يمكن بل من المستحيل ان يعني الله ينقذ يبكي او الله يتضرع بأي شكل من الاشكال ؟*

*حتي ارد ردا شاملا رغم اني كنت افضل ان نمشي خطوه خطوه الا ان الاعضاء الافاضل نقلوا الموضوع الي عده مستويات مختلفه حتي لا اترك نقطه هنا او هناك لم ارد عليها *

*فقط طلب اخير يا ايفا *

*ممكن توضحيلي اسم يشوع يعني يهوه يخلص ازاي ؟*

*بالتفصيل لو سمحتي ...*


----------



## Eva Maria (21 يونيو 2010)

*





Word Origin
from Yhvh and yasha
Definition
"the LORD is salvation," Moses' successor, also the name of a number of Isr.
NASB Word Usage
Jeshua (28), Joshua (219).






Jehoshua, Jehoshuah, Joshua 

Or Yhowshua {yeh-ho-shoo'-ah}; from Yhovah and yasha'; Jehovah-saved; Jehoshua (i.e. Joshua), the Jewish leader -- Jehoshua, Jehoshuah, Joshua. Compare Howshea', Yeshuwa'. 

see HEBREW Yhovah 

see HEBREW yasha' 

see HEBREW Howshea' 

see HEBREW Yeshuwa'*


----------



## Eva Maria (21 يونيو 2010)

*



			هل تقصدين بأن اسم يشوع لا يمكن بل من المستحيل ان يعني الله ينقذ يبكي او الله يتضرع بأي شكل من الاشكال ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا مستحيل, ليس لاني أقول ذلك, بل لأن لا احد, سواء انا أو انت مخول بأن يحلل الكلمة حسب أهواءه.

وحتى  كان هناك محلل علمي واحد, لا نستطيع قبول رأيه في وجود العشرات من العلماء المتخصصين في علم دراسة أصل الكلمة ( Etymology ), والمترجمين الذين يقرون بان الاسم معناه الله يخلص.




			فقط طلب اخير يا ايفا 

ممكن توضحيلي اسم يشوع يعني يهوه يخلص ازاي ؟

بالتفصيل لو سمحتي ...
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



طبعاً ممكن 

طبعا لا خلاف على يهوه في الشق الاول من الاسم في حالتنا
أذا فلندرس القسم الثاني من الاسم :


הושיע = أغاث, أنقذ

راجع قاموس دافيد ايلون وفساح شنعر, الخاص بالجامعة العبرية

http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il/cgi-bin/hebrew_results.pl




من قاموس يحزقيال قوجمان :

הושע: أنقذ
הושיע : ساعد, أنقذ

في حالة الاسم يشوع, יהוה ( يهوه ) أمتزجت مع كلمة הושע  ( أنقذ/ يخلص ) لتكون الاسم יהושע 

في حالة الاسم اليشوع, אל ( اله ) امتزجت مع كلمة  הושע ( انقذ / يخلص ) لتكون الاسم אלישוע


هذا هو تحليل الكلمة المتبع
 *


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*جميل جدا *

*القارئ من الوهله الاولي يظن ان الاعضاء الافاضل قد ردوا علي بما لا يدع مجال للشك اني علي خطأ *

*ما رأيكم انكم قد رددتم علي بعض و فندتم كلام بعض و أثبتم ان يسوع يعني الله يتضرع و ليس الله يخلص *

*و صدقوني انكم اثبتم ان اسم يسوع يعني الله يتضرع و فندتم بكل الطرق ان يسوع يعني الله يخلص *

*أسف جدا علي كلامي لكن هذا الذي حصل من كل من:*
*مولكا مولكان و شمس الحق و اخيرا و ليس اخرا ايفا ماريا *

*فهل تسمحون لي بالاقتباس من مشاركاتكم و اضعها بالترتيب الصحيح لي أثبتم لكم صحه كلامي من كلامكم دون ان اضيف حرفا واحدا من عندي *

*ستكون نهايه غريبه جدا لهذا الموضوع اي ستجدون انفسكم رددتم علي انفسكم و فندتم كلامكم بمجرد المشاركه *

*ارجو ان تسمحوا لي بهذه يا اعضاء المنتدي .......!!!*


----------



## المهندي (21 يونيو 2010)

*دون ان اضيف حرف واحد يا ايفا ماريا .... دون ان اضيف حرف واحد*


----------



## Eva Maria (21 يونيو 2010)

*


المهندي قال:



دون ان اضيف حرف واحد يا ايفا ماريا .... دون ان اضيف حرف واحد

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما هذه المشاركات البهلوانية

وما معنى دون أن تضيف حرف واحد ؟ *


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

*



ما هذه المشاركات البهلوانية

وما معنى دون أن تضيف حرف واحد ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يا زميله ايفا ماريا 

معني اني لن اضيف حرفا واحدا اي اني لن ارد علي كل ما كتبتموه بل سأجمع المشاركات لكي و لي مولكا و لي شمس الحق و اضعها بترتيب معين سترين بعدها ان معني اسم يشوع هو الله يتضرع ...

و لن تستطيعي حتي الرد عليها هذه هي الخلاصه 

و اذا لم استطع ان ابين من مشاركاتكم ان يشوع يعني الله يتضرع سأعترف لكي بأن اسم يشوع يعني الله يخلص .

ما رأيك ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

أليس أنت من المشاركين ؟؟؟

تفضل بما عندك


----------



## المهندي (22 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لكم سوف اجمع مداخلاتكم الليله و اضعها عن قريب بشكل مختلف لتوضح الصوره و اضعها في مداخله واحده و أسف جدا علي ذلك


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> شكرا لكم سوف اجمع مداخلاتكم الليله و اضعها عن قريب بشكل مختلف لتوضح الصوره و اضعها في مداخله واحده و أسف جدا علي ذلك




لا أسف على اية

امامك المشاركات كلها

افعل بها ماشئت


----------



## Eva Maria (22 يونيو 2010)

*


المهندي قال:



شكرا لكم سوف اجمع مداخلاتكم الليله و اضعها عن قريب بشكل مختلف لتوضح الصوره و اضعها في مداخله واحده و أسف جدا علي ذلك

أنقر للتوسيع...


كيف يعني ستضع مداخلاتنا بشكل مختلف ؟ هل هذا كلام ؟ 

كل مداخلة هي وحدة واحدة وتعبر عن فكرة معينة واحده.


للأسف ما تقوم به ليس بحوار, بل بلعب اطفال.
انت حتى الان لم تدخل الى الحوار !!!


شيء اخير : أياك ان تفسر الردود على مزاجك بدون ان تاخذ السياق العام للرد.

هذا تحذير وليس طلب, لانك قمت بهذا مسبقاً ولن أقبله مجدداً*


----------



## Critic (22 يونيو 2010)

*



بل سأجمع المشاركات لكي و لي مولكا و لي شمس الحق و اضعها بترتيب معين سترين بعدها ان معني اسم يشوع هو الله يتضرع ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

**و متنساش بالمرة مداخلة الاستاذ ابن الملك : 55*

*تصفيق للاخوة الافاضل على ابداعهم فى الرد و اتوقع السيناريو القادم !*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2010)

*يكفى ذلك اطرح ماعندك ان كان عندك وياريت يكون على مستوى المطروح ليس طروحات بهلوانية لا معنى لها وجميع العالم وحتى اليهود نفسهم يؤكد ان يسوع هى يهوه يخلص وانجيلنا قد ذكرها صريحة فما لايدع الشك لانه سيخلص شعبه من خطاياه
كفا تهريج وقلب للحقايق وتزيفها 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2010)

*رجاء ممنوع هنا استنتاجات شخصية لانه من الواضح انك لم تتدرس الموضوع وضاعت الاربعة اسابيع على الفاضى 
كلامك يكون موثق بالمراجع وكل المداخلات اكدت وبقوة ان
يسوع او يشوع هى الله يخلص
وايل شوع هى ايل يخلص
نتمنى انك تعترف بخطاك فى التركيبات اللى حاولت تستنتجها 
*


----------



## MAJI (22 يونيو 2010)

اقتباس (*نتمنى انك تعترف بخطاك فى التركيبات اللى حاولت تستنتجها )*
*هو (المهندي) سوف لم يعترف بخطئه *
*لكنه سوف ينتقي كلمات وتعابير من بين الردود  ما يوهم به الاخرين *
*ان استنتاجه صح*
*بل ليصدق هو وهمه*
*اقول لك بصراحة (وليعدل او يحذف ردي ان كان غير لائق)*
*يا المهندي انت اكثر محاور ممل جدا جدا جدا*
*وخسارة وقت الاخوة فيك*


----------



## apostle.paul (22 يونيو 2010)

*احنا لسنا مطالبين باننا نقنع حد يكفينا انه يكون عارف بينه وبين نفسه ان استناجات كلها غلط فى غلط على نفسنا احنا عارفين احنا بنقول ايه كويس اوى المشكلة فى الاخرين وبرضة مش مطالبين نقنع اى حد لمجرد انه عناد *


----------



## Eva Maria (24 يونيو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *
> 
> يا زميله ايفا ماريا
> 
> ...



*ما زلنا بالانتظار 
وعلى ما يبدو فان انتظارنا سيطول !!!*


----------



## المهندي (28 يونيو 2010)

*هذه بعض من مشاركات الاعضاء الافاضل جعلتها مختصره قدر الامكان كما وعدتكم و دون ان اضيف حرف واحد
*

*أقتباس  من مشاركه  شمس الحق  رقم 48:*
*יהושׁע יהושׁוּע (yehôshûa‛ yehôshûa‛) 
{yeh-ho-shoo'-ah} yeh-ho-shoo'-ah
From H3068 and H3467; Jehovah-saved;
Jehoshua (that {is} {Joshua}) the Jewish leader: - {Jehoshua} {Jehoshuah} Joshua. Compare {H1954} H3442*
*أقتباس من مشاركه ابن الملك  رقم 55 :*
*فى كلمتين قريبين من بعض
יֵשׁוַּע Yeshuwa يشوع .. يخلص رقم 3442
שׁוַּע shuwa`شوع .. يبكى ويتضرع رقم 7769*
*هل عرفت بقى المشكلة كانت فين ؟؟*
*أقتباس  من مشاركه شمس الحق رقم  58:*
** ردود ماران أثا في نفس الموضوع .*
*أسم ( شوع - שׁוּעַ ) : أسم سامي معناه " غني " وهو أسم لشخص كنعاني ابنته اخذها يهوذا زوجة له واولاده منها عيرا واونان وشيلة ( تك 38 : 2 و 12 و 1 اخبار 2 : 3 ) 
( وَنَظَرَ يَهُوذَا هُنَاكَ ابْنَةَ رَجُلٍ كَنْعَانِيٍّ اسْمُهُ شُوعٌ فَأَخَذَهَا وَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا.) تك 38 : 2 *
*فعل " شُع - ֹשִׁיעַ"وهو فعل عبري بمعنى" يخلص - יוֹשִׁיעַ" وهو فعل وليس أسم *

*أقتباس من مشاركه شمس الحق رقم 59:*
*رقم 7770 : وهو الأسم ( شوع - שׁוּע ) سفر التكوين 38 : 2 وقد سبق ووضعته لك الأية . فلا داعي للتكرار .*

*رقم 7768 : وهي فعل ( يصرخ أو يبكي بصوت عالى - אשׁוע ) كما فى سفر ايوب 30 : 20 ( إِلَيْكَ أَصْرُخُ فَمَا تَسْتَجِيبُ لِي. أَقُومُ فَمَا تَنْتَبِهُ إِلَيَّ.)*

*رقم 7769 : تعني ( الثروة - שׁועך ) كما فى ايوب 36 : 19 " هَلْ يَعْتَبِرُ غِنَاكَ؟ لاَ التِّبْرَ وَلاَ جَمِيعَ قُوَى الثَّرْوَةِ!." *

*أقتباس من مشاركه شمس الحق رقم 60:
على كل حال ياعزيزي فى جميع حالات نتفق أنا وأنت أن ( شوع - שׁוּעַ ) تختلف عن الفعل ( شُع - שִׁיעַ ) يخلص . وهذا هو المطلوب إثباته . *
*من مشاركه ايفا ماريا رقم 73 :*
*Jehoshua, Jehoshuah, Joshua *
*Or Yhowshua {yeh-ho-shoo'-ah}; from Yhovah and yasha'; Jehovah-saved; Jehoshua (i.e. Joshua), the Jewish leader -- Jehoshua, Jehoshuah, Joshua. Compare Howshea', Yeshuwa'. *
*اترككم للرد علي هذه المشاركه .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2010)

الأخ العزيز طلب التأجيل لظروف فنية في  المنتدى معه


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2010)

نظرا لوجود مشكلة تقنية في ارسال المشاركات فققرنا ان يعطيني مشاركته واني انقلها بدون غير اي حرف منها 
هذا هو رده بالنص



> هذه  المشاركه ستكون بالمختصر المفيد و لن اضع اقتباسات الزملاء كما في مشاركاتي  السابقه بل سأضع ردي الخاص
> 
> ان نقطه الاساسيه كانت في أثبات ان يسوع تعني يهوه يخلص او الله يخلص من  قبل الاعضاء المسيحيين او اثبات ان اسم يسوع تعني يهوه يتضرع او الله يتضرع
> 
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2010)

> حسنا اسم يسوع هو بالعبريه يشوع الذي هو مختصر من الاسم يهوشع-يهو*شوع* و   الذي يعني الله يخلص او يهوه يخلص



أولا : اين تجميع مشاركاتنا التي ستثبت من خلالها كلامك ؟ عموما ننتظرها ايضاً
ثانيا : اين مراجعك ؟ من اين اتيت رحف الـ ( واو ) هذا ؟؟
ثالثا : بحسب المراجع يُقرأ يهوه شُع


قرأت مشاركتك ولم اجد بها دليل واحد - اكرر - واحد فقط !
وفي النهاية كررت نفس السؤال الذي هو اساسا اساس الموضوع والذي اثبتناه !
حين قلت :



> *فكيف* اصبح  اسم يسوع - يشوع المختصره من  يهوشوع تعني يهوه يخلص  فأرجو من الزملاء  الافاضل *توضيح* هذا الاشكال


تسألنا بعدما أجبناك بالفعل ؟


يا استاذ ضع معلومة واحدة فى الموضوع إما صحيحة او موثقة !!


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يوليو 2010)

تقدر تقول لي ما الفرق بين " שׁוּע "  وبين " שׁע " ؟؟


وكيف أستطعت ان تستخرج " שׁוּע " من الكلمة بدون الإختصار ؟


----------



## Eva Maria (1 يوليو 2010)

*



			فكيف اصبح اسم يسوع - يشوع المختصره من يهوشوع تعني يهوه يخلص فأرجو من الزملاء الافاضل توضيح هذا الاشكال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



شرحنا لك كيف اشتق أسم يسوع من ايلوهيم يخلص
فماذا سنوضح لك بعد ؟

كما حاولنا ان نفهمك انه ليس حسب مزاجك تقوم بتركيب الكلمة وتفسيرها حسب مزاحك لان الامر بحاجة لعلماء لغويين واكاديميين ليؤكدوا الامر.


سأعاود الرد على كل جملة قلتها, باقتباس من مداخلاتي السابقة فقط. لانك لم تأت بجديد. وكانك لا تقرأ المشاركات بل تكلم نفسك فحسب 



			يسوع هو بالعبريه יֵשׁוַּע الذي هو مختصر من الاسم يهوشع - يهوشوعיהושׁע-יהושׁוּע 

لنركز في الاسم يهوشوع و تركيب الاسم بالعبريه 
יהושׁוּע الذي هو יהו-שׁוּע (يهو + شوع) 

יהו يهو الشق الاول هي اختصار لي اسم اله بني اسرائيل يهوه الكائن الدائم الوجود
שׁוּע شوع الشق الثاني و الذي من المفترض انه الفعل الذي يعني الخلاص لكن مشاركات الاعضاء الافاضل اكدت ان الفعل شوع שׁוּע يعني يبكي يتضرع ثروه و اتفقوا علي انه لا يعني الخلاص و مثال علي ذلك مشاركه ابن الملك رقم 55 و كذلك ردود ماران اثا التي اقتبسها شمس الحق يعني انا لم اعترض ان الفعل شوع لا يعني الخلاص بل أسأل اذا كان الفعل شوع שׁוּע لا يعني يخلص كما تدل علي ذلك كل القواميس المعتمده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





بداية يا زميل عليك ان تعرف ان تركيب الاسماء ليس بهذه البساطة, فليس بهذه البساطة تقرر بنفسك معنى الاسم اعتماداً على محاولتك لأستخراج معنى الشق الثاني من قاموس لنفسك. بل كان عليك ان تدرس ما قاله علماء اللغة والذين فعلاً تطرقوا الى معنى الكلمة التي استخرجتها ولكن ليس بهذا الشكل ولا بهذه الطريقة يخدم المعنى الكلي لتركيب الاسم. تركيب الاسماء عملية معقدة جداً وتخضع لعوامل كثيرة, فان لم يكن تخصصك اكاديمياً في هذا المجال, فلن تكون مؤهلاً لأستنتاج عشوائي لأي أسم, فما بالك لاسم تاريخي ومقدس مثل أسم رب المجد ؟

بداية, لنستوضح آية من الكتاب المقدس :


إنجيل متى 1: 21
فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ». 

متى كان رجلاً عبريا, عرف العبرية وتكلم بها بل وكتبها. والواضح انه يعلم معنى الكلمة. ولم نسمع أحد من اليهود من اعترض على هذه النقطة. والغريب انه بعد اكثر من الفي عام يأتي لنا زميل مسلم متكلم للغة العربية ليحاول الاعتراض على معنى الكلمة. 

لا أرفض النقاش بهذا, لكن اليس الامر غريباً بعض الشيء ؟

على أي حال, القواميس المسيحية تمتلىء بترجمة اسم يسوع الى يهوة المخلص وغالبا لا جدال بهذا. وليس بالقواميس المسيحية فقط بل اللغوية الصرفة والمحايدة والتي لا هدف لها في أثبات شيء, على سبيل المثال :

יְהוֹשֻׁעַ (Yĕhōšuă‘, Joshua) or Hebrew-Aramaic יֵשׁוּעַ (Yēšûă‘), meaning "Yahweh delivers (or rescues)".
Brown Driver Brigges Hebrew and English Lexicon; Hendrickson Publishers 1996 


الان نأتي الى النقطة التي أثارها الزميل, والتي يدعي فيها بان شوع تعني يتضرع

 اقتباس  




 انتظر لسه نحن في البدايه خالص اي لم ندخل في العمق بعد بين الخلاص و التضرع فرق كبير ستلاحظه خلال النقاش   



وبهذا الصدد لنستوضح هذا النص الذي سيفسر الفكر الخاطىء لدى زميلنا المسلم :

The name Yehoshua has the form of a compound of "Yeho-" and "shua": Yeho- יְהוֹ is another form of יָהו Yahu, a theophoric element standing for the personal name of God YHWH, and שׁוּוֹשֻׁעַ shua‘ is a noun meaning a saving cry",[8][9][10] that is to say, a shout given when in need of rescue. Together, the name would then literally mean, "God is a saving-cry".
A Concise Hebrew and Aramaic Lexicon of the Old Testament 
على كل ترجمتك للتضرع مغلوطة و المعنى الدقيق هو البكاء المنقذ, وليس التضرع :

يعني بالتفصيل الممل :
كلمة شوع ممكن ان تكون البكاء المنقذ لو كانت في صيغة الاسم فقط, لذلك المعنى الحرفي ليشوع سيكون اللة منقذ البكاء


ولا يمكن أبداً ان تكون الله يتضرع, لأنه اولا معنى الكلمة الدقيق هو البكاء المنقذ وليس التضرع, وثانيا لان الكلمة لا بد ان تكون في صيفة أسم. يعني لو ترجمتها بهذه الطريقة ستكون الله تضرع قد يكون في حالة واحدة فقط وهي عندما تكون الكلمة بصيغة الاسم.

وبعدين يا زميل, على فرض صحة تفسيرك بان الله يتضرع, لا يمس المسيحية بشيء. لأن المسيح ربنا صلى وعلمنا الصلاة والتضرع 

إنجيل لوقا 6: 12
وَفِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ خَرَجَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ لِيُصَلِّيَ. وَقَضَى اللَّيْلَ كُلَّهُ فِي الصَّلاَةِ للهِ. 
فلا اعرف ماذا تريد بأثباتك المغلوط هذا ؟ 


بالمناسبة, عندما عاينت المصادر الاولى التي تطرقت الى المعنى الذي احضرته. وجدتها قواميس تتعلق بتفسير التلمود. وما أدراك ما التلمود ؟؟!!!

مثل هذا Dictionary of the Talmud reprinted 

فعلاً مشكلة عندما يتم محاولة تفسير الخرافات والخزعبلات بطرق اكاديمية

بينما القواميس المسيحية التي أتيت بها تحاول قدر الامكان الوصول الى مصادر مختلفة للأسم, لكنها تخطىء احينا, بنقلها عن قواميس تلمودية هنا وهناك

على كلن في مداخلتي القادمة سأبين ما تقوله القواميس العبرية. وسأجمع قدر الامكان معاني قواميس مسيحية, وانجليزية لغوية صرفة. فليس لانك وجدت بالصدفة كام قاموس يدعي ما تقوله ( مع انه لا يضر أن يكون الرب منقذ للبكاء ولا يشكل خطرأ على المسيحية كما تعتقد وكما حاولت ان تشكل الاسم حسب هواك) فهذا يعني ان هذا المعنى الاساسي والمعترف به.

هذا ردي على كل ماجئت به بالنسبة لهذه النقطة. لكنك تتعمد التجاهل, وكانك بهذا تحاول الهروب من الواقع.
ناقش التفاصيل لو سمحت.
فلقد عرفنا اعتراضك سابقاً
زليس من الذكاء اعادة نفس الكلام على شكل ردود متقدمة في الحوار.





			فكيف اصبح اسم يسوع - يشوع المختصره من يهوشوع تعني يهوه يخلص فأرجو من الزملاء الافاضل توضيح هذا الاشكال
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الا تقرأ يا زميل ؟
ألم نوضح لك سابقاً كيف اشتق أسم يسوع من يهوة يخلص ؟

لماذا تتجاهل الردود الثابته وتعاود تكرار الشبهة بدون وعي ؟



نكرر :


طبعا لا خلاف على يهوه في الشق الاول من الاسم في حالتنا
أذا فلندرس القسم الثاني من الاسم :


הושיע = أغاث, أنقذ

راجع قاموس دافيد ايلون وفساح شنعر, الخاص بالجامعة العبرية

http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il...rew_results.pl




من قاموس يحزقيال قوجمان :הושע: أنقذ
הושיע : ساعد, أنقذ

في حالة الاسم يشوع, יהוה ( يهوه ) أمتزجت مع كلمة הושע ( أنقذ/ يخلص ) لتكون الاسم יהושע 

في حالة الاسم اليشوع, אל ( اله ) امتزجت مع كلمة הושע ( انقذ / يخلص ) لتكون الاسم אלישוע

هذا هو تحليل الكلمة المتبع


ردك الاتي ( لو كان هناك رد ) يتداول ردودنا هذه, وليس تكرار شبهتك من جديد بعد ان قمنا بتفنيدها !!

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (1 يوليو 2010)

اود التنبيه فقط فى شئ ..
استاذ المهندى لا يعرف اى شئ فى العبرية وهذا اتضح لى من حوار سابق .. ويعتمد فقط على التفاسير المسيحية والتى تقول اساسا بان يشوع تعنى المخلص ..

يعنى واحد مسلم ميعرفش عبرى .. مطلع المسيحيين علماء اللغة غلط واليهود اصحاب اللغة غلط ..

سبحان الله ولا اله الا المسيح .
بجد انا مش عارف اقولك ايه ..!!


----------



## MAJI (2 يوليو 2010)

يعني الاخ المهندي بعد جهد جهيد
اكتشف (حسب ظنه)شئ جديد
ولا يدري انه توصل الى جملة غير مفيدة
يأخذ عليها صفر في النحو
الله يتضرع!!!
حتى الوثنيين لايمكن ان يقولوا هذا
لكن الاسلام قال
الله يصلي
سبوح سبوح قدوس قدوس
وصلى الله على محمد
فيا اخي الهأ البأ الي انت استخرعتها
تساوي في النحو جملة
الفيل واقف على الغصن  
وهي جملة غير مفيدة


----------



## المهندي (3 يوليو 2010)

*لنبدأ من الاول *
*في البدايه اقول ان المشكله هي في شوع  שׁוּעַ الشق الثاني من الاسم *
*اسم يهوشع - يهوشوع و يكتب بالعبريه هكذا יהושׁע יהושׁוּע*
*اسم يهوشوع مركب من *
*1- יהו يهو الذي هو اختصار لي يهوه *
*2- שׁוּע شوع الذي يعني ......*

*لن اضع معني الشق الثاني بل سأضع بعض الشواهد من الكتاب المقدس *
**شوع اسم رجل كنعاني שׁוּע*
*تكوين 38:2*
* וַיַּרְא-שָׁם יְהוּדָה בַּת-אִישׁ כְּנַעֲנִי, וּשְׁמוֹ שׁוּעַ; וַיִּקָּחֶהָ, וַיָּבֹא אֵלֶיהָ. *

**شوع שׁוּע فعل :*
*سفر ايوب 30:20*
* אֲשׁוַּע אֵלֶיךָ, וְלֹא תַעֲנֵנִי;    עָמַדְתִּי, וַתִּתְבֹּנֶן בִּי*

*الان نرجع لي الاسم يهوشع - يهوشوع יהושׁע יהושׁוּע *
** ملاحظه في العهد القديم العبري الاسم يكتب بطريقتين اما יהושׁע أو יהושׁוּע فلذلك لا فرق بين الاثنين لكن انا استخدم طريقه الكتابه الثانيه لتكون الصوره اوضح *
*يعني الخلاصه و من الاخر *
*هل شوع שׁוּע في اسم يهوشوع تختلف عن الفعل شوع שׁוַּע في سفر ايوب و اسم الرجل الكنعاني شوع שׁוַּע *
*يعني هل שׁוַּע مش هي שׁוַּע ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*ام ان لي الاسم تقسيم اخر المهم ان שׁוַּע و كما وردت في الكتاب المقدس جاءت بمعني غني - يبكي سواء اسما او فعلا *
*و أذا كان الاعتراض هو في كتابه اسم يهوشوع هكذا יהושׁוּע فهي مكتوبه هكذا في الكتاب المقدس و اذا اردتم الشواهد فلا يوجد مشكله .*








**ارجو الا تقولوا ان يهوشع יהושׁע مش هي يهوشوع יהושׁוּע *

*المهم تقسيم الاسم هذا יהושׁוּע و شرح تقسيمه *

*اضع بعض المداخلات من بعض المشاركات السابقه لي الاعضاء *

*مشاركه ابن الملك رقم 55*




> *فى كلمتين قريبين من بعض*
> *יֵשׁוַּע yeshuwa يشوع .. يخلص رقم 3442
> שׁוַּע shuwa`شوع .. يبكى ويتضرع رقم 7769
> 
> ...


​


> *אֱלִישׁוַּע'eliyshuwa`
> **1- اول جزء هو .. אֱלִ ( ايل ) يعنى الله
> 2- ثانى جزء هو .. ישׁוַּע ( يشوع ) وتعنى يخلص
> المعنى الكلى = الله يخلص .
> ...




*اجل ابن الملك الاختلاف في تقسيم الاسم لكن ماذا عن يهوشوع *
*יהו**שׁוּע* *ولا اظن انها تقسم بأي شكل اخر *
*يهو + شوع *
*لان الشق الاول יהו لا خلاف عليه علي الاطلاق *
*لذلك لا اظن انه سيبقي شئ من الاسم الا شوع שׁוּע*

*لذلك قلت ان اسم يشوع יֵשׁוַּע المختصر من اسم يهوشوع יהושׁוּע *

*و جميع الاعضاء الافاضل اتفقوا ان معني شوع שׁוּע*
*لا يعني يخلص بل يعني يبكي يتضرع غني الخ....*

*لذلك اقول يا ايفا ماريا .*

*



 قاموس يحزقيال قوجمان :הושע: أنقذ
הושיע : ساعد, أنقذ

في حالة الاسم يشوع, יהוה ( يهوه ) أمتزجت مع كلمة הושע ( أنقذ/ يخلص ) لتكون الاسم יהושע 

في حالة الاسم اليشوع, אל ( اله ) امتزجت مع كلمة הושע ( انقذ / يخلص ) لتكون الاسم אלישוע

هذا هو تحليل الكلمة المتبع


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
اولا معني הושיע هو ساعد او أنقذ و لم يذكر القاموس الذي تفضلتي بوضعه وقال معناها يخلص هذه اول نقطه 
يعني يخلص هذه لم ترد في القاموس الذي احضرتيه تمام .

لذلك نقول 
 حالة الاسم يشوع, יהוה ( يهوه ) أمتزجت مع كلمة הושע ( أنقذ -ساعد) لتكون الاسم יהושע - יהושׁוּע 

في حالة الاسم اليشوع, אל ( اله ) امتزجت مع كلمة הושע ( انقذ -ساعد) لتكون الاسم אלישוע*​*
*

*يا زميله ايفا خلاصه الكلام هو في شوع و يكتب هكذا שׁוּע و ليس في شع و تكتب هكذا שיע *

*لو كان استنتاجك صحيحا كان من ا لمفترض ان تكتب هكذا יהושׁיע و ليس יהושׁוּע *

*لذلك سأقوم انا و انت بأحضار شواهد من الكتاب المقدس علي طريقه كتابه الاسم يهوشوع *
*انا سأحضر لك الشواهد علي ان اسم يهوشوع יהושׁוּע من الكتاب المقدس *
*انتي احضري لي شواهد من الكتاب المقدس ان الاسم يهوشع يكتب هكذا יהושׁיע*

*ارجو الا تقولي لي ان שׁיע و שׁוּע واحد *
*فهذا يعني ان اسم الرجل الكنعاني שׁוּע و شوع الفعل שׁוּע كما في سفر ايوب يعني يخلص ايضا وهذا ما لم يذكر في اي قاموس.*


* 

​*


----------



## المهندي (3 يوليو 2010)

*يا زميله ايفا خلاصه الكلام هو في شوع و يكتب هكذا שׁוּע و ليس في شع و تكتب هكذا שיע 

لو كان استنتاجك صحيحا كان من ا لمفترض ان تكتب هكذا יהושׁיע و ليس יהושׁוּע 





لذلك سأقوم انا و انت بأحضار شواهد من الكتاب المقدس علي طريقه كتابه الاسم يهوشوع 
انا سأحضر لك الشواهد علي ان اسم يهوشوع יהושׁוּע من الكتاب المقدس 
انتي احضري لي شواهد من الكتاب المقدس ان الاسم يهوشع يكتب هكذا יהושׁיע

ارجو الا تقولي لي ان שׁיע و שׁוּע واحد 
فهذا يعني ان اسم الرجل الكنعاني שׁוּע و شوع الفعل שׁוּע كما في سفر ايوب يعني يخلص ايضا وهذا ما لم يذكر في اي قاموس.

أنقر للتوسيع...

**تكبير الخط *

*ملاحظه البعض يورد اقتباسات من انجيل متي المكتوب باليوناني وهذه حاليا ليس لها اي دخل بالنقاش *
*وسوف نأتي عليه لاحقا لذلك ارجو عدم تشتيت الموضوع *
*و ارجو الرد ان يكون علي كلامي في هذه المداخله *
*يا مولكا مولكان الاقتباسات التي وعدتكم بها قد وضعتها فعلا و لم تظهر لذلك لن اضعها مره اخري *
*اسف جدا ....*


----------



## المهندي (3 يوليو 2010)

*علي فكره لا زلنا في بدايه الحوار*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2010)

> *لنبدأ من الاول *


بدون ان اقرأ اي كلمة من كلامك ، ولن اقرأه حتى ، لأكثر من سبب اولهما انك لم ترد ولا بكلمة واحدة على القواميس ولا المعاجم ولا كلمنا ولا ولا ولا وثانيهما اننا سألناك ولم تجب عن اية سؤال !!

والطامة الكبرى هى انك تقول ان طالما الشق الأول ليس فيه مشكلة فنفصله عن القسم الثاني وناخذه بمفرده ونذهب لنعرف معناه !! واعجباه !!!!!!!!
اللي عملته ده كفسل بغلق الموضوع لعدم ادنى علم بالعبرية بل وحتى بالقواميس وطريقة الإشتقاق !!

اللي انت عملته ده يساوي المثال اللي انا هاعمله ده بالظبت 
وعشان اوضحها لك هاكتب لك حاجة تفهما


كلمة " فلسطين " يمكن ان اقسمها الى كلمتين هنا " فلس " و " طين " و اقول ان الـ " فلس " هو عملة معروفة فلذلك ندعها جانبا ! ونأخذ الشق الآخر وهو " طين " ونذهب الى المعاجم العربية و و و و لنأتي بمعنى كملة " طين " وهو ( مثلا ) التراب المبلل او مادة التربة وعلى هذا المنطق الذي لا منطق فيه ولا له يكون معنى كملة " فلسطين " فلوس التراب المبلل "  وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال !!!!

عجبي على هذا المستوى !

اتمنى ان لا يرى الأستاذ ماي روك هذه المداخلة  فربما يحذف عضويتك وعضويتي معك !!!


----------



## المهندي (3 يوليو 2010)

> تقدر تقول لي ما الفرق بين " שׁוּע " وبين " שׁע " ؟؟


لا يوجد فرق بينهما يا مولكا مولكان لا يوجد فرق ابدا .
*لذلك تجد ان معظهم يذهب الي كتابه الاسم بصيغه واحده יהושׁע **و متجاهلا الصيغه الاخري יהו**שׁוּע ثم يقول لك انها من שיע و שיע تعني يخلص 



*




> وكيف أستطعت ان تستخرج " שׁוּע " من الكلمة بدون الإختصار ؟


انا لم استخرجها بل هي مكتوبه هكذا في الكتاب المقدس :

* יהושׁוּע يهوشوع *


----------



## المهندي (3 يوليو 2010)

*طيب احذفوا المداخله كلها وقولي ماذا تعني* *שׁוּע الشق الثاني ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2010)

> *يا مولكا مولكان الاقتباسات التي  وعدتكم بها قد وضعتها فعلا و لم تظهر لذلك لن اضعها مره اخري *
> *اسف جدا ....*



عجيب هو ذلك المنتدى الذي يسمح لك بإضافة مشاركة بها كلاما واقتباسات ولا يسمح لك نفس ذلك المنتدى بإضافة نفس المشاركة التى بها اقتباسات !!!

عجبي !!!

ابعتها لي وانا انزلها لك عشان نشوف ازاي هاتخلي كلامنا يثبت كلامك ..


----------



## المهندي (3 يوليو 2010)

*يا زميل مولكا القواميس كلها تجمع علي ان* *שׁוּע تعني ثروه يبكي يتضرع الخ...*
*ممكن حضرتك تحضرلي قواميس تقول ان שׁוּע تعني يخلص ؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2010)

المهندي قال:


> *طيب احذفوا المداخله كلها وقولي ماذا تعني* *שׁוּע الشق الثاني ؟*




كلامي واضح ام مش واضح ؟؟

ادرجنا مراجع وقواميس علمية هذا عددها وانت اورد نكات لا يكفيني اسبوع لأفرغ من الضحك عليها !


تكلم بالمراجع وقارع الحجة بالحجة المدعمة بالادلة والبراهين ! لا ب فلس و طين !!!!!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2010)

> *يا زميل مولكا القواميس كلها تجمع  علي ان* *שׁוּע تعني ثروه يبكي يتضرع الخ...*



بدأنا هاهاهاهاها

انت نسيت انك بتتكلم عن الإسم " يسوع " اللي هو " يشوع " !!!!


انا منتظر الأدلة !


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2010)

> لا يوجد فرق بينهما  يا مولكا مولكان لا يوجد فرق ابدا .



حلو جدا جدا جدا الكارثة دي 

هات لي بقى المعاجم اللي قالت كلامك ده !
ان " שׁוּע " = " שׁע " .....


ملاحطة : انا مش عايز اي حاجة الا الكمتين دول منفصلتين !!!


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2010)

> *لذلك  تجد ان معظهم يذهب الي كتابه الاسم بصيغه واحده יהושׁע **و  متجاهلا الصيغه الاخري יהו**שׁוּע ثم يقول لك انها من  שיע و שיע تعني يخلص*



معظمهم مين ؟؟؟

وطبعا لازم يتجاهلها لأنك انت الوحيد بس اللي متمسك بيها لبراعتك في اشتقاق الأسماء العبرية !!!!!!!!!!!

وهل هو الذي يقول ام المراجع والقواميس ؟

ما هذا الهراء ؟


----------



## المهندي (3 يوليو 2010)

*يا زميل ارجو ان ترد فقط رددت علي كل نقاطكم التي تدور حول هذه النقطه *
*دعني اخبرك لماذا تطلبون القواميس لان القواميس حينما تصل الي الاسم يهوشوع* *יהושׁוּע *
*تقول ان الشق الاول يهو יהו هو اختصار لي اسم يهوه *
*و لما تأتي لي الشق الثاني שׁוּע ترجعها الي שיע التي تعني يخلص *
*ثم تجد في نفس هذه القواميس ان שׁוּע تعني غني يبكي الخ....*
*لذلك القواميس تقول ان שׁוּע تختلف عن שׁוּע*
*يعني البطيخ يختلف عن البطيخ *
*يعني الطين يختلف عن الطين *
*يعني مولكا يختلف عن مولكا *
*مولكا يعني الخلاص*
*مولكا يعني غني يبكي يتضرع *


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2010)

> انا لم استخرجها بل هي مكتوبه هكذا في  الكتاب المقدس :



لا استخرجتها ومن فمك ادينك

شوف كلامك بالحرف الواحد ودي مصيبة :



> **شوع اسم رجل  كنعاني שׁוּע*
> *تكوين  38:2*
> * וַיַּרְא-שָׁם יְהוּדָה בַּת-אִישׁ כְּנַעֲנִי,  וּשְׁמוֹ שׁוּעַ;  וַיִּקָּחֶהָ, וַיָּבֹא אֵלֶיהָ. *



وكمان شوف 



> **شوع שׁוּע فعل :*
> *سفر ايوب 30:20*
> * אֲשׁוַּע אֵלֶיךָ,  וְלֹא תַעֲנֵנִי;    עָמַדְתִּי, וַתִּתְבֹּנֶן בִּי*






انت مش شايف انك مرة جبتها لوحدها كإسم ومرة تاني طلعتها من حرف الـ " *אֲ* " ؟؟

يا زميل ادرس وتعال ..


----------



## المهندي (3 يوليو 2010)

اجابات كل اسئلتك موجوده في مشاركه شمس الحق رقم 48 
لذلك لن اتعب نفسي في تكرار الكلام من جديد ....
* نصيحه أقرأ الموضوع من الاول


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2010)

> *يا زميل ارجو ان ترد فقط رددت علي  كل نقاطكم التي تدور حول هذه النقطه *



كذبت ووفيت ، لم ترد على كلمة واحدة من كلامنا لأنه يدمر اي فكرة لديك ونحن الذين طحنا الموضوع بالأدلة العلمية وانت ترجع وتقول " نبدأ الموضوع من الأول " اي اول ؟؟



> *دعني اخبرك لماذا تطلبون القواميس  لان القواميس حينما تصل الي الاسم يهوشوع* *יהושׁוּע *
> *تقول ان الشق  الاول يهو יהו هو  اختصار لي اسم يهوه
> 
> * *و لما تأتي لي  الشق الثاني שׁוּע ترجعها الي שיע التي تعني يخلص *



يا حول الله 
يعني ولا عاجبك قواميس ولا اي حاجة 
وعاجبك كلامك

طيب خلاص خليه ليك انت بقى ..





> *ثم تجد في نفس  هذه القواميس ان שׁוּע تعني غني يبكي الخ....*



سا زميل فوووووووووووووووووووق فوووووووووووووق استيظ لما تقوله 
انت تقول كوارث كوااااااااااااااااااااااارث وماتعرفش حرف في العبري وجاي تشتق ؟

قلت لك هذا سببه 

1. انك لا تعرف اي شيء في العبري 
2. انك تفصل المقطع وتساوي بين المقطع مقصوصا من الإشتقاق وبين نفس المقطع عندما يكون بمفرده

هذه مصيبة  ..

عشان تفهم كلمي شوف المثال ده ..



كلمة " فلسطين " يمكن ان اقسمها الى  كلمتين هنا " فلس " و " طين " و اقول ان الـ " فلس " هو عملة معروفة فلذلك  ندعها جانبا ! ونأخذ الشق الآخر وهو " طين " ونذهب الى المعاجم العربية و و  و و لنأتي بمعنى كملة " طين " وهو ( مثلا ) التراب المبلل او مادة التربة  وعلى هذا المنطق الذي لا منطق فيه ولا له يكون معنى كملة " فلسطين " فلوس  التراب المبلل "  وكفى الله المؤمنين شر القتال !!!!

عجبي على هذا المستوى !





> *لذلك القواميس تقول ان שׁוּע تختلف عن שׁוּע*



هاهاهاهاهاهاهاهاها

القواميس مافصلتش الكلمة وهى مختصرة بل ترجعها الى الأصل وبعدها تقول المعنى 

اما انت فبتقصها بالمقص وخلاص 
ولا عزاء للعلم !





> *يعني البطيخ يختلف عن  البطيخ *
> *يعني  الطين يختلف عن الطين *
> *يعني مولكا يختلف  عن مولكا *
> *مولكا يعني  الخلاص*
> *مولكا يعني  غني يبكي يتضرع *



اذهب الى المنتدى  الترفيهي العام


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2010)

> اجابات كل اسئلتك موجوده في مشاركه شمس الحق رقم 48
> لذلك لن اتعب نفسي في تكرار الكلام من جديد ....
> * نصيحه أقرأ الموضوع من الاول




يعني بتهرب من الأسئلة والمراجع والإثباتات 

امال جاي بتعمل اية بس !!!!! 


اتعلم وتعال ..


----------



## Eva Maria (3 يوليو 2010)

*



			اولا معني הושיע هو ساعد او أنقذ و لم يذكر القاموس الذي تفضلتي بوضعه وقال معناها يخلص هذه اول نقطه 
يعني يخلص هذه لم ترد في القاموس الذي احضرتيه تمام .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


   مشكلة عندما تحاور شخص على أساس انه مثقف 
ثم يتضح لك كم كنت مخطئاً في ذلك 

الخلاص يا زميل معناه الانقاذ
ولا يوجد كلمة في اللغة العبرية تعني الاخلاص, ولا تعني الانقاذ. الفرق بين الخلاص والانقاذ هو في اللغة العربية فقط.

في اللغة الانجليزية كلمة خلاص معناها salvation, والمشتقة من save. والمخلص معناها Saviour.

salvation معناها الخلاص والانقاذ, كما ان save معناها يخلص وينقذ , 


وكذلك في اللغة العبرية 
הושיע , معناها يخلص وينقذ أيضاً 
لان الخلاص هو الانقاذ. ممكن توضح ما الفرق بين الخلاص والانقاذ ؟

ربما لديك مستوى آخر من الذكاء مثلاً 

الكتب التبشيرية المكتوبة باللغة العبرية, والتي اقرأها باستمرار تستعمل كلمة הושיע والتي معناها يخلص. وتستعمل كلمة מושיע لتعني مخلص.

لو أردت مصدر دقيق بهذا الشان فقط أخبرني !!

لتأتي انت بعد ذلك لتقول بان المعنى مختلف ؟؟؟

يا زميل عيب, عيب تحاور في لغة انت لا تفقه فيها شيئاً, هدفاً في الطعن والهدم الذي لن يتحقق.
عيب ترتكب أخطاء لغوية لتقول ان הושיע معناها يخلص وليس ينقذ, خطأ فادح ان تعتقد ان هناك فرق اعتمادا على اللغة العربية وليس على اللغات الاصلية للكتاب المقدس!! הושיע معناها في اللغة الانجليزية save, فهل لديك اعتراض على هذا ؟
 وكان كل لغات العالم لها مرادفات دقيقة لكل كلمة في اللغة العربية. وهل أذكرك ان الكتاب المقدس لم يكتب باللغة العربية أساساً ؟ أم أنك نسيت ؟

هل لديك فكرة ما هي نظرتي عن توجهك هذا 
هل لديك فكرة كم تسيء الى نفسك بتوجهك هذا 

لا اطلب منك سوى ان تحترم عقلك 

يتبع*


----------



## Molka Molkan (3 يوليو 2010)

منتظر القواميس يا عزيزي !!!


----------



## المهندي (10 يوليو 2010)

ارجو من ايفا ان تضع مداخلتها حتي اعلق علي الموضوع 

ممكن تقولي لي ما هو المكتوب في هذا الرابط :

http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il/cgi-bin/arabic_results.pl

منتظر باقس مشاركتك حتي اكتب من بعدك ...


----------



## المهندي (10 يوليو 2010)

*علي فكره اسم يسوع يكتب هكذا حسب القاموس الذي احضرتيه *

*יֵשׁוּ - يشو *
*؟*
*يعني ايه يشو ؟*
*المهم منتظر مشاركتك علي احر من الجمر حتي اضع مشاركتي انا كمان*


----------



## المهندي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> *مشكلة عندما تحاور شخص على أساس انه مثقف
> ثم يتضح لك كم كنت مخطئاً في ذلك
> 
> 
> ...




*مشكلة عندما تحاور شخص على أساس انه مثقف 
ثم يتضح لك كم كنت مخطئاً في ذلك *
******************************************************************
*راجع قاموس دافيد ايلون وفساح شنعر, الخاص بالجامعة العبرية

**http://www.arabdictionary.huji.ac.il...rew_results.pl*

اَلْمُخَلِّص [שורש: خلص] 
הַגּוֹאֵל (כִּנּוּי לְיֵשׁוּ בְּפִי הַנּוֹצְרִים)

مُنْقِذ [שורש: نقذ] 
מוֹשִׁיעַ, גּוֹאֵל

*الخلاص يا زميل معناه الانقاذ*
************************************************************
*صحيح كلامك لكن *מוֹשִׁיעַ *لا تأتي بمعني الخلاص*

اَلْمُخَلِّص [שורש: خلص] 
הַגּוֹאֵל (כִּנּוּי לְיֵשׁוּ בְּפִי הַנּוֹצְרִים)

*ولا يوجد كلمة في اللغة العبرية تعني الاخلاص, ولا تعني الانقاذ. الفرق بين الخلاص والانقاذ هو في اللغة العربية فقط*
***************************************************************
*كلامك صحيح من ان كلمه الخلاص ممكن تأتي بمعني الانقاذ لكن العكس هو الخطأ فالانقاذ لا تأتي بمعني الخلاص *

*وكذلك في اللغة العبرية 
הושיע , معناها يخلص وينقذ أيضاً *

*****************************************************************
*غلط * غلط *
اَلْمُخَلِّص [שורש: خلص] 
הַגּוֹאֵל (כִּנּוּי לְיֵשׁוּ בְּפִי הַנּוֹצְרִים)

مُنْقِذ [שורש: نقذ] 
מוֹשִׁיעַ, גּוֹאֵל

*الكتب التبشيرية المكتوبة باللغة العبرية, والتي اقرأها باستمرار تستعمل كلمة הושיע والتي معناها يخلص. وتستعمل كلمة מושיע لتعني مخلص.*
*************************************************************

*غلط * غلط* 
*מושיע لتعني منقذ.*




*يا زميل عيب, عيب تحاور في لغة انت لا تفقه فيها شيئاً, هدفاً في الطعن والهدم الذي لن يتحقق.*
****************************************************************
*معاك حق فعلا عيب !!!!!!*

*هل لديك فكرة ما هي نظرتي عن توجهك هذا 
هل لديك فكرة كم تسيء الى نفسك بتوجهك هذا *
****************************************************************
*لا و الله ما ادري .....*

*لا اطلب منك سوى ان تحترم عقلك*
********************************************************
*غالي و الطلب رخيص*

*لو أردت مصدر دقيق بهذا الشان فقط أخبرني !!*
**********************************************************
قاموس الذي احضرته هو مصدر دقيق استشهدت به ضدكي !!!!!

**راجعي قاموس دافيد ايلون وفساح شنعر, الخاص بالجامعة العبرية*

يتبع .....


----------



## المهندي (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> حلو جدا جدا جدا الكارثة دي
> 
> هات لي بقى المعاجم اللي قالت كلامك ده !
> ان " שׁוּע " = " שׁע " .....
> ...


 
من بدايه الموضوع يا مولكا مولكان و انت تطلب القواميس ....

هل هذه مشكلتك مع الموضوع حاضر ياعم لا تظن ان طلبك للقواميس و المراجع انك افحمتني بل بالعكس سأقرع حججكم بالمراجع 

صبرك علي قليلا ....


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> هل هذه مشكلتك مع الموضوع حاضر ياعم لا تظن ان طلبك للقواميس و المراجع انك افحمتني بل بالعكس سأقرع حججكم بالمراجع


يا ابني ، افحتم اية بس وبتاع اية ؟

حد قال لك اني افحمتك !
ده عار علىّ اساسا اني افحمك انت !!

لان ده بيسموه بالمصري " تعييل "
لما احب افحم ، افحم اللي انت تعتقد انهم علماء ! مش انت !




طبعا يا اخوة الأخ يهرب كعادته ، فقد قال انه لن يضف اي شيء وفقط كل ما سيفعله هو انه سيجمع مشاركتنا ويعيد ترتيبها ويجعلها بترتيب معين تنصفه !!

فأين ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 نوفمبر 2010)

> ما تخفش سوف اضعلك المراجع ثم الاقتباسات و الي انت عاوزه .....



لا عزيزي ، الإقتباسات اولا ، فهي حجة علينا كتبتها ايدينا وبعدها ضع ما تريد من المراجع اللغوية




> *انت زعلان علشان قلتلك ان بحثك زيرو ما ينفعش .... يا سيدي حق عليا



مين قال إني زعلان !؟؟

انت ماتعرفش العبارة اللي بتقول : " لا يضر السحاب نبح الكلاب  " ؟

أنت كزميلك ، مُفلِس


----------



## apostle.paul (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*المشكلة انك داخل على 6 شهور بتقول الكلام دا اياك نخلص بقة وتقول كلمة مفيدة قبل المجئ التانى للمسيح كدا احنا هنروح الابدية وانت هتفضل قاعد قدام الموضوع
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 نوفمبر 2010)

هذه كانت ادلتنا الحرفية من المراجع فأين ادلته ؟
طبعا بالإضافة إلى انه لم يجب على اي سؤال تم توجيهه له منذ بداية الحوار كله ولا نقد ردودنا التي صعقناه بها ..



شمس الحق قال:


> *عزيزى الكلمة الورادة فى سفر صموئيل الاول
> **word origin
> from el and yasha
> definition
> ...





شمس الحق قال:


> *ودا نص الكلام الوارد فى قاموس الكتاب المقدس
> **أَلِيشُوع
> اسم عبري معناه ((الله خلاص)) وهو ابن داود وقد ولد في أورشليم (2 صم 5: 15 و1 أخبار 14: 5). وقد ورد في سجل أسماء أبناء داود اسم اليشامع مقابل اسم اليشوع (1 أخبار 3: 6) وربما هذان اسمان لشخص واحد. وقد ورد الاسم في هذا العدد في بعض المخطوطات العبرية واليونانية ((اليشوع)) مما يرَجح أنه نفس الشخص. *
> http://www.albishara.org/dictionary...9pq..&libro=ff4d5fbbafdf976c1fdc032e3bde78de5
> *ماوجه الاعتراض*





شمس الحق قال:


> *لما نخلص الاول المعنى اللغوى لهذا الاسم
> من مخطوطة اليبو
> ودا نصها
> http://ale.hebrewtanakh.com/2_samuel/5.htm
> ...





شمس الحق قال:


> *يشوع حسب جميع المجامع وحتى الموسوعة العربية اتفقوا انه يهوه يشوع
> يهوه يخلص
> **word origin
> from yhvh and yasha
> ...





شمس الحق قال:


> للمرة الرابعة نقول أن أسم  يسوع ( jesus ) بلأنجليزية هو من أسم ( يسوس ) باليونانية الذى هو ( يشوع )  بالعبرية الذى هو أختصار أسم ( يهوشع ) والذى يعني ( يهوه يخلص )  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





molka molkan قال:


> *diccionario de hebreo biblico*​*
> **
> 
> 
> ...





molka molkan قال:


> *a concise dictionary of the words in the greek  testament and the hebrew bible: 3442
> 
> **
> 
> ...





molka molkan قال:


> the new strong's dictionary of hebrew and greek  words: yêshûwa˓  יֵשׁוּעַ
> 
> 
> 
> ...





eva maria قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





molka molkan قال:


> لا عزيزي ، الإقتباسات اولا ، فهي حجة علينا كتبتها ايدينا وبعدها ضع ما تريد من المراجع اللغوية
> 
> 
> مين قال إني زعلان !؟؟
> ...


----------

